
How Two Women Turned a Joke into a Business That Sells Men - sageabilly
http://thehustle.co/how-two-women-turned-a-joke-into-a-business-that-sells-men
======
ousta
can't imagine how the article would have turned it if it was the opposite with
women serving men

------
jl87
ha!

